# The Ibanez Destroyer is back...



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2011)

In Bass form.







Ibanez.com | Basses | DTB100

Neck Material: 3pc Maple
Neck Type: DTB 4
Body: Mahogany body
Frets: Medium frets
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlay: Pearl dot inlay
Bridge: B10 bridge
NeckPU: STD P
HW Color: Gold
Finishes: CA

Ok, the Destroyer has been back since the DTT700, but still this is a nice addition.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sweet. I like it. Has the classic Destroyer look. Looks cheap, but I'm guessing it's a standard series. Is it Indo or MIC?

An MIJ Destroyer bass would be sweet. Especially if it's made of exotic woods and neck-thru. Actually any MIJ Destroyer, whether it be guitar or bass, would be orgasmic.


----------



## Origin (Sep 14, 2011)

I would love a DT reissue for the guitars. I've been jonesing hard for an Explorer shape, and I hate the actual Explorer and don't trust the SX.  A good Ibby one is kinda hard to find too.

EDIT: I do love the hell out of the bass. Just saying I'd like a guit the most haha


----------



## XEN (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome! Simple but to the point.
I've loved that Destroyer shape ever since the vid for Photograph by Def Leppard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2011)

The fact Ibanez is looking back to previous models like this leaves me hopefully they will rerelease the RocketRoll II.


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2011)

I think Phil Collen's 3-pickup Kahler-equipped DT555 was the first guitar i GASsed for. And i couldn't even play. 

Adrian Smith of Iron Maiden played a Destroyer even earlier than that, if i recall.

I tried out one of the silverburst Destroyers a couple of years ago, and holy CRAP it was heavy!


----------



## Razzy (Sep 14, 2011)

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | DTT700

I want one of these pretty badly, to go with my Iceman.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, but this has to be the ugliest bass I have ever seen.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 14, 2011)

I love explorer shapes, but that is ugly. Give me a silverburst 6/5-string version and we'll see.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | DTT700
> 
> I want one of these pretty badly, to go with my Iceman.


 

Yeah, me too. And yeah, damn the thing was ridiculously heavy, but hey, it sounded awesome. I need to get one and chuck a Phat Cat on the neck... 

As for the Destroyer Bass, I'm assuming it's Indonesian.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 14, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The fact Ibanez is looking back to previous models like this leaves me hopefully they will rerelease the RocketRoll II.



I hoping it means they'll release a new Iceman. The Iceman was originally created to be sort of Japan's signature guitar, like the Strat or Les Paul, but now they only have two kinds.


----------



## orakle (Sep 14, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Sorry guys, but this has to be the ugliest bass I have ever seen.


 
I'm with you


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 21, 2011)

I was hoping they'd do a modern version like they did with the Iceman bass. That would make sense.


----------

